#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > انواع شبکه و سرور (مسائل نرم افزاری ) | Network >  > درخواست: اشتراک گذاری اینترنت ADSL با مودم wifi

## ادریس خان

با سلام.من اینترنت ADSL +2 با مودم بیسیم wifi دارم .چطور میتونم اینترنتم رو برای دیگران به اشتراک بذارم؟دیگران میخوان با گوشی وصل بشن؟در ضمن من از pc استفاده می کنم.کارت شبکه وایرلس هم ندارم.

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## غفور

مدل دقیق مودمتون بنویس./.
در ضمن واسه کانکت گوشی چیزی لازم ندارین فقط کافیه طرف از داخل گوشی رمز را بزنه همزمان جواب میدهد(البته داخل مودم محدودیتی نداشته باشه)
ولی شما برای کانکت بین دو لپ تاپ همزمان اینترنت و شبکه از connectifiy استفاده کنید

----------


## ادریس خان

سلام غفور جان.ممنون از پاسخت.مودم datasheen wireless 4-port ADSL2+ Router که پشتش نوشته P/N:AM24WN.قبلا پیش کسی امانت بوده و تنظیماتش  رو میخوام کاملا از نو انجام بدم.در مورد مدلش چیز خاص دیگه ای روی مودم نوشته نبود.اینم باید بگم که سی دی نداره.قبلا جایی دیگه استفاده میشده.با تشکر

----------


## hamid_nadery

سلام
مدل مودم رو نگفتید
تا چه حد به تنظیمات آشنا هستید؟

----------


## ادریس خان

سلام.کارتنش که نیس.منم هر چی رو روی مودم نوشته بود رو نوشتم.بآشنایی نسیتا خوبی از تنظیمات دارم.

----------


## hamid_nadery

معمولا برای ورود به تنظیمات یه ip مودم احتیاج دارین
مودم رو ریست سخت افزاری کنید با دکمه خود مودم که پشت اون هست
ته مودم هم نگاه کنید و مارک رو بگید مثلا tplink - tenda - netis - dlink - zyxle - ......
ip اکثر مودمها 192.168.1.1 یا 192.168.0.1 هست
این رو تو internet explorer بزنید
اگر از شما پسورد خواست که درست اومدین
معمولا یوزر و پسورد هم ته مودم هست
اون رو وارد کنید
یوزر اکثرا admin
پسورد هم admin یا 1234 یا password هست
گزینه Quick setup یا wizard رو انتخاب کنید
نوع کانکشن pppoe باشه
یوزر و پسورد adsl رو هم وارد کنید
معمولا تو این حالت اسم و رمز وای فای هم از شما میخاد
ssid همون اسم شبکه وای فای هست
preshared key یا secret هم روز شبکه بیسیم
این رمز رو wpa2 انتخاب کنید
حالا apply یا save کنید
باز هم اگر مارک و مدل مودم معلوم باشه میشه دقیق تر راهنمایی کرد چون مودم های استثنا داریم که اصولش همینه ولی wizard یا quick setup ندارن

----------

*behnam021*

----------


## ادریس خان

سلام.ممنون از شما.ته مودم نگاه کردم روی برچسب  مارکش datasheen هستش.چراغ های مودم روش میشه غیر از چراغ internet.مورم ریست کردم هم در زمان خاموشی و هم روشنی مودم.3 عکس از صفحه تنظیمات مودم فرستادم تا مارک و نوعش بشناسید.از نوع بیسیم.هر چه نگاه کردم ندیدم فکر کنم گزینه wizard یا quick setup هم نداره.

----------


## nekooee

شما بسته به اینکه از کجا اینترنت گرفتید کانفیگ متفاوت هست. از کجا اینترنت گرفتید؟ و با توجه به اینکه برند شما رو من ندارم منوهاش دقیق مشخص نیست و فقط به صورت کلی میشه راهنماییتون کرد

----------


## hamid_nadery

زنگ بزنید به پشتیبان adsl و vpi  و vci رو سوال کنید
اکثر شرکتها vpi=0 و vci=35 هستند
در تب setup قسمت wan باید vpi و vci رو وارد کنید 
encapsulation = llc درست هست
channel mode = pppoe باید باشه
در قسمت ppp setting باید username و password مربوط به adsl رو بزنید
حالا apply
به تب wireless برید در قسمت basic اسم شبکه بی سیم رو بدید ssid
در قسمت security هم wpa2 انتخاب کنید و در preshared key هم رمز شبکه بی سیم
apply کنید و مودم reboot کنید
به یاری خدا مشکل حل میشه

----------


## ادریس خان

سلام.حمید جان تنظیماتی که شما گفتین زدم بازم ارور میده.از کدوم قسمت عکس بگیرم بذارم؟

----------


## ادریس خان

سلام.با تشکر از حمید جان.تنظیماتی که شما فرمودید درست بود بنده یکجایی رو اشتباه کرده بودم.با تشکر
فقط الان که مودم وصل میشه خودش خوکار اینترنت داره.میخوام اینطور نباشه خودم کانکت درست کنم

----------

*1212ali*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## nekooee

تنظیمات را از روی pppoe بردارید و بر روی bridg قرار بدید. در این صورت نیازی به وارد کردن user و password در مودم نیست. ولی در سیستم خودتان باید یک کانکشن بسازید و کانکت کنید تا اینترنت برقرار بشه.
موفق باشید

----------


## hamid_nadery

سلام
ببخشید دیر جواب دادم
چه خطایی میده

----------

